# cardio while bulking



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

would 3x morning cardio at say 110-120 hr affect my bulking at all? ive started a new job personal training and id like to have something to do at the gym in the morning especially on non weight days


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

thats exactly what im doing! try to keep the bf to a minimum while bulking.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

its a good idea mate, maybe 45 mins maximum then have your breakfast it'll keep you at an elevated metabolism for longer


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

personally i think 110 BPM will do nothign at all dude! lol

40 mins at 135-140bpm.. with some glutamine b4 hand.. i think thats perfect imo


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

cheers fellas!


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

DB said:


> personally i think 110 BPM will do nothign at all dude! lol
> 
> 40 mins at 135-140bpm.. with some glutamine b4 hand.. i think thats perfect imo


agreed.

i get to 110 just thinking about it:rolleyes:


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

heart rate is person specific

130-140bpm would be highly catabolic for many


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

nice to see you here TT!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

isnt doing cardio whilst bulking just makinig your body more efficient at using body fat? not exactly what you want when it comes time to cut


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> isnt doing cardio whilst bulking just makinig your body more efficient at using body fat? not exactly what you want when it comes time to cut


Dan, did you read that after you'd typed it out bud? Getting the body in a state where it will readily utilise bodyfat stores is a good thing *all the time*, growing (I hate the term bulking) *or* dieting. I advise three 30 min cardio sessions at circa 60% MHR in the offseason pre breakfast, or if done at any other time, 45 mins. It won't be catabolic to muscle if done at this rate, just glygogen & fat stores. It's only if you go too fast & struggle to get enough oxygen in that the body will turn to muscle for fuel.

Toxic, good to see you here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am in agreement with NinePack i started my off season cardio this morning i am doing 30min pre-breakfast M/W/F


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

what do you guys ()pscarb nine pack etc) take before your morning cardio, i was thinking about just having some whey in water or bcaa?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Apart from a small coffee & some water, nothing. The metabolic rate will be elevated for a while afterwards so no need for any ECA. When I diet, I'll have my ECA about 10 am (5 hours after my cardio) to keep the metabolism elevated.

After cardio, just have your normal breakfast.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

so no whey or bcaas or the like to ward off catabolism??


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

ps thanks for all replies


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't get the need for Whey or BCAA's before morning cardio because the purpose of morning cardio is to burn fat so you should not be doing it with enough intensity to be catabolic


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

got it, thank you paul


----------

